# سؤال عن light cure في ال Dental Unit (وحدة الأسنان)



## MR:X (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخواني أرجو من اي عضو يعرف أي معلومة مهما كانت تافهة عن الLight Cure يساعدني بيها 

فثقتي فيكم كبيرة و في الله أكبر
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_3YASH (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا MR-X

حسب علمي هو جهاز يستخدم لتجفيف حشوة الاسنان,

وتتم عملية التجفيف من خلال هالوجين LAMP 

طبعا يتم توليد موجات ULTRA VIOLET

ويستغرق وقت التجفيف من15ال20تانيه

هدا ما اعرفه عن الجهاز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

اليك هذا الرابط .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20303&highlight=%CC%E5%C7%D2+%C7%E1%CD%D4%E6%C9+%C7%E1%D6%E6%C6%ED%C9

البغدادي


----------



## غضنفر (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود والى الامام


----------



## belal-alsharaa (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتير على اقتراحك هاد الموضوع فعلا لازم نهتم فيه و انشاء الله اذا قدرت اجيب معلومات عن هالموضوع رح ازودك فيه تكرم عيونك...............


----------



## هيام محمد (24 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي شكرى على التعاون الاكثر من رائع


----------

